# Land Values and Cash Rents



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A Purdue Ag economist opines about the future.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/ag-economists-predict-soft-landing-for-land-values-cash-rents-ed-clark/


----------

